# Puppy Colors



## PensiveRN (Jul 7, 2019)

I'd like to get my first Havanese next Spring. Of course my desire is for a healthy well socialized pup but I admit my heart melts for the lighter colored (brown, tans, golds) Havs-those with eyes that contrast with facial fur. I'm wondering however if I shouldn't even consider colorations in my choice since apparently these dogs can change greatly in time in regards to their color. One of the breeders I like just had 6 puppy litter of black and white puppies-my son may get one and we always thought it'd be so nice to adopt littermates. Is it possible a black and white face will turn completely black, or unlikely? 

Did anyone wind up with a dog that wasn't their preference in terms of color but wound up with zero regrets?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I know nothing about changing colors so will defer that to the experts.

However, I would do some serious soul searching to determine if you think that the color of your dog is going to influence how you feel about it. I had a friend who married a guy with a pug. She eventually gave the pug to her son because she felt it was ugly and could not bear looking at it!!!! YIKES! This is an extreme example, however we all have certain preferences and perhaps do not have complete control over them. For example, gray walls are in style...I have tried to like them but I just don’t and nothing is going to change that. I personally feel the dark faced Havanese are just as cute but they just do not come across as well in pictures. There are plenty of other colored Havanese out there. If in doubt, I would wait.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PensiveRN said:


> I'd like to get my first Havanese next Spring. Of course my desire is for a healthy well socialized pup but I admit my heart melts for the lighter colored (brown, tans, golds) Havs-those with eyes that contrast with facial fur. I'm wondering however if I shouldn't even consider colorations in my choice since apparently these dogs can change greatly in time in regards to their color. One of the breeders I like just had 6 puppy litter of black and white puppies-my son may get one and we always thought it'd be so nice to adopt littermates. Is it possible a black and white face will turn completely black, or unlikely?
> 
> Did anyone wind up with a dog that wasn't their preference in terms of color but wound up with zero regrets?


No, a black and white face will never turn completely black. That never does happen, so you don't have to worry about that! LOL! They USUALLY lighten, if they are going to change color!

And yes, After Kodi, I really WAS hoping for either a sable or a red for each of my others. You can see how that worked out for me! LOL! And I don't regret it in the least!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I know nothing about changing colors so will defer that to the experts.
> 
> However, I would do some serious soul searching to determine if you think that the color of your dog is going to influence how you feel about it. I had a friend who married a guy with a pug. She eventually gave the pug to her son because she felt it was ugly and could not bear looking at it!!!! YIKES! This is an extreme example, however we all have certain preferences and perhaps do not have complete control over them. For example, gray walls are in style...I have tried to like them but I just don't and nothing is going to change that. I personally feel the dark faced Havanese are just as cute but they just do not come across as well in pictures. There are plenty of other colored Havanese out there. If in doubt, I would wait.


Well, I wonder what ELSE was going on that the MAN would ALLOW his wife to give his dog away, but be that as it may, there is a lot more different about preferences for breeds than preferences for color. I couldn't live with a pug for oh so many reasons that have nothing to do with color... or even looks, really.

But of course it's always possible to pass on a puppy that is the "wrong color" if you really have your heart set on something else. Honestly, I have a "thing" about really uneven markings. I don't think I could take a puppy that had REALLY uneven facial markings, no matter what the color. It's a personal thing.

Just remember that the more strict criteria you put on your puppy search, the longer it will take you to find the "perfect puppy". We regularly hear people complaining on the forum about how long it can take to find the "right" breeder who will have a litter in the time frame when they want a puppy. Almost everyone wants a healthy puppy and a good temerament. (some people put on blinders and play Russian Roulette with those and the good breeder criteria, buying puppies over the internet, based on photos, but I wouldn't advise it!) Then some people add that they want ONLY a girl, and ONLY a certain color, and that they ONLY want one small enough to fit in an airline approved carry-on... Oh, and they want it to be a show prospect... Now they are looking for something pretty specialized.  The more boxes need to be ticked, the harder it is to find "the perfect puppy".

When I was looking for my first Havanese, I'd been looking for "the right breeder for a long time. (almost a year). I found the Kings, and knew I wanted a puppy from them. I asked to be put on their waiting list. They had a litter, and then soon called me. It turned out that most of the people on their waiting list right then SPECIFICALLY wanted girls, and the WHOLE litter was boys! They asked if I cared whether I got a girl or a boy. I said I didn't care about the sex as long as the puppy was the right fit for me. The rest is history. Kodi couldn't possibly have been a better fit for me and my family! There was no choice in color, even though there were 3 puppies left when I went to meet them because all three were marked almost exactly alike! Black heads, white bodies with a single spot in the middle of the back! LOL!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

That seems very harsh to give away your husband's dog. If you love your husband then his dog's looks shouldn't matter because I am sure she met the dog while they were dating. Then again, maybe the husband wasn't attached to his pug. I guess we all have personal preferences. I selected the breeder I wanted first. I do want a female but I am flexible on the color. I am willing to wait because I don't want to feel regret. Colors can change. I am learning this with the havanese breed. When my daughter got her labradoodle puppy she wanted a caramel or red colored puppy. The litter ended up being cream. She did get the female she wanted but I think she was convinced it was meant to be when the puppies were born on her birthday. She has no regrets.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> That seems very harsh to give away your husband's dog. If you love your husband then his dog's looks shouldn't matter because I am sure she met the dog while they were dating. Then again, maybe the husband wasn't attached to his pug. I guess we all have personal preferences. I selected the breeder I wanted first. I do want a female but I am flexible on the color. I am willing to wait because I don't want to feel regret. Colors can change. I am learning this with the havanese breed. When my daughter got her labradoodle puppy she wanted a caramel or red colored puppy. The litter ended up being cream. She did get the female she wanted but I think she was convinced it was meant to be when the puppies were born on her birthday. She has no regrets.


I agree completely. I was shocked. Perhaps she justified this because she was giving it to her son so she considered it to still be part of the family? I have seen a few animal "rehomings" where the animal is given to another member of the family. Maybe there is less guilt this way. In fact, I am the lucky recipient of two of my sisters cats (urgghh), neither of which I wanted but I felt they would do better with me than the animal shelter. My friend told me later her husband wanted a bull dog. I am wondering if he was pulling her leg. If she didn't want a pug, she would definitely not want a bull dog! They eventually wound up getting a teacup yorkie.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Well at least the dog was given to a family member. I feel that is a little different. As for having a preference. No one can judge or bash anyone else for their personal choices. This is one great thing about this forum the members are kind and understanding. I am learning a lot from them. Sometimes you find yourself seeing a different perspective. Someone once said to me the best color will be the color you get and I am sure this is true. I know I am already limiting myself wanting a female so color is definitely not high on my wish list. Besides I've seen a rainbow of beautiful pups and I like them all. I am looking for personality now that I've found the right breeder.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I did not want a light colored or white dog. And look what I ended up with!!! I was worried that a light dog would show tear stains and saliva stains. Well, that's exactly what I now have with Willow. Not the tear stains but she saliva stains and nothing has seemed to help stop them or get rid of them. I now just ignore the stains and I have no regrets as she is the most personable dog and the smartest dog I have ever had!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Jackie,
I understand your feelings. I had a bichon and her saliva and tear stains were awful. I tried Angel Eyes and bottled water but nothing worked. I had to learn to ignore it. My daughter has a cream colored labradoodle and she doesn't have one stain. I guess it's genetics. I was initially biased against black Havanese puppies but after seeing a nice, clear picture I see how beautiful they look. It's just hard to see their lovely features online. They actually look stunning. So I know I'll be happy with any color now.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Sometimes black and white puppies lighten with the silvering gene. Google search beautiful number one Havanese Bono and you will see the "sad" results of that transformation. I think that might be my favorite color, though I like all of them. My little silvered Zoey (pictured) was a black and white puppy.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Do you have a pic of Zoey when she was a puppy?


----------



## PensiveRN (Jul 7, 2019)

I would be thrilled with the coloring of your Zoey-shes beautiful! Would the breeder know if their litter has the 'silvering gene?


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, I agree I love Zoey's color. Actually I love all of the colors . It doesn't matter


----------



## PensiveRN (Jul 7, 2019)

mudpuppymama said:


> I know nothing about changing colors so will defer that to the experts.
> 
> However, I would do some serious soul searching to determine if you think that the color of your dog is going to influence how you feel about it. I had a friend who married a guy with a pug. She eventually gave the pug to her son because she felt it was ugly and could not bear looking at it!!!! YIKES! This is an extreme example, however we all have certain preferences and perhaps do not have complete control over them. For example, gray walls are in style...I have tried to like them but I just don't and nothing is going to change that. I personally feel the dark faced Havanese are just as cute but they just do not come across as well in pictures. There are plenty of other colored Havanese out there. If in doubt, I would wait.


Your pup is adorable-was it black and white as a puppy?


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I wonder if there is anyway to know if the puppy has the silvering gene which turns lighter?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My Mia was black and white as a pup but parts of her have gotten silvery as she got older. Wondered if some of this has to do with age?

Mia litter as puppies.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Mia is pretty too. I can't wait until I have one !!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Mia is pretty too. I can't wait until I have one !!!


Your time will come and just think how prepared you will be! Mia was my first dog and I did not know anything! This made things harder. I am starting to notice how much lighting can influence pictures as well as haircut! Here are two closeups of Mia's face and she looks totally different! So lots of things affect how a picture turns out on the same dog.


----------



## tempeCarlson (Feb 10, 2019)

That's a tough one. I took Murphy who is white and black. The breeder was going to have a litter and expected a tri-color amongst them. Murphy has an all black face which, as people have pointed out, doesn't photograph as easily. On the other hand, there are no issues with tear it drool stains. 

He's one year old this week and all Havanese. He's lots of fun and a goofball. I feel like his face is lightening a bit. There is some light brown mixing in on his muzzle. 
I don't regret for a minute bringing him home (well not since he's house broken now!) Certainly not for his color. 

But I understand the question. If you think you might be settling and you want a certain color or marking, I see no problem being patient and getting what you want. I agree with others here who recommend visiting your breeder in person and holding any prospective puppy before bringing it home!

I have lots of pictures, sorry for offering so many, but it's hard to capture all of his markings in one photo!


----------



## White-Havanese (Sep 12, 2018)

Colours of the Rainbow

I found this helpful Weblink above about Havanese color definitions and genetics. I'm so super happy with my little white Havanese with Champagne-color ears, he's so lovable and adorably too cute!!! As a small puppy when we first got him at 4-1/2 lbs, he had tear stains; however, we treated him with one month of Angel Eyes and continuously only give him filtered drinking water, and simply wipe his tear stains very gently with just water and a soft cloth, after a few months, there were no more tear stains. I never heard of saliva stains on a Havanese. I would not trade mine for the world, as he turned out to be absolutely the most perfect fit for us as a family member with zero regrets...


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

That is a positive feature about black -faced pups you don't have the tear staining issue. I had a bichon who had awful tear stains.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> I wonder if there is anyway to know if the puppy has the silvering gene which turns lighter?


Usually the breeder would know if there was silver in her lines. And very often, (but not always) a puppy that is going to silver will have silver "spectacles" by the time it is ready to go home.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Vshort (Aug 20, 2018)

I believe they typically get lighter and could change from black and white to gray and white but not to all black. My Havanese has a bit more silver now than she did when we first got her but did not change significantly. We had the option of a cream male or a black female. I wanted a female but wanted my family to meet both and then choose. I initially preferred cream colored but female was more important to me. Everyone bonded with the black female right away and she was way more excited to meet us. So it was an easy choice. Her black hair hides her tear stains as her eyes do weep and I’m sure she’d have tear stains if she were lighter.


----------



## Tategigot (Aug 13, 2019)

I have a black, white and gold irish pied ...the only color change I have observed is in the black...which now has grayed a bit. The most important thing is that the pup has been well socialized..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vshort said:


> I believe they typically get lighter and could change from black and white to gray and white but not to all black. My Havanese has a bit more silver now than she did when we first got her but did not change significantly. We had the option of a cream male or a black female. I wanted a female but wanted my family to meet both and then choose. I initially preferred cream colored but female was more important to me. Everyone bonded with the black female right away and she was way more excited to meet us. So it was an easy choice. Her black hair hides her tear stains as her eyes do weep and I'm sure she'd have tear stains if she were lighter.


Some blacks fade (which is different than silver) but not all.I'm not sure if we really understand the gene(s) that cause blacks to fade. None of mine have faded at all. They are all deep blue-black and white.

But, yes, you are right, white MARKINGS are something completely different than the "base" color of the dog. Those can change SLIGHTY as the dog matures. Generally, the white markings look bigger on a newborn puppy than they do on the adult dog. So, for instance, Pixel had a white chest and white feet as a small puppy. As an adult, you have to look hard to find her "white toes". Yes, she still has a white patch on her chest, but in comparison to the rest of her, it is rather small now! She's basically a "black dog" now. LOL!

Oh, and if the dog has the Belton gene, the white areas can end up looking a sooty grey color as they get filled in with black "freckles". But that depends on how dense the Belton markings are. Kodi is still pretty much a "white dog with a black head" even though he is a Belton. There are other Beltons where you would never know they had ever had white markings! (but they are not black, either)


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Your time will come and just think how prepared you will be! Mia was my first dog and I did not know anything! This made things harder. I am starting to notice how much lighting can influence pictures as well as haircut! Here are two closeups of Mia's face and she looks totally different! So lots of things affect how a picture turns out on the same dog.


What a cutie!!


----------

